# CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Hallo ich habe mir vor ein paar wochen ein NT namens CP 750W CombatPower bestellt und ich bin mehr als unzufrieden damit. ich habe in jedem spiel und auf jeder grafikstufe (egal wie schlecht) sehr starke fps einbrüche obwohl nichts im spiel passiert ich stehe einfach nur da (auch im hintergrund passiert nichts). Meine graka und andere hardware ist sehr gut und ich kann auch bf3 locker spielen wenn diese einbrüche nicht wären.
SO nach 2 wochen suche war der fehler ganz klar das Netzteil (wir gehen jetz mal vom NT aus nicht von treibern oder so)
dann habe ich bereits hier im forum hilfe gesucht und die sagten auch das NT sei schrott.
Aber das problem ist das ich gerade vorhin den techniker (der mir das teil verkauft hat) angerufen habe und er sagte das NT reicht locker für mein system: amd fx 4100 3.6ghz (4 cpus), nvivia geforce gtx 560ti 1Gb, 1000GB festplatte 1 dvd laufwerk und es kommt noch eine SSD dazu (habe ich ihm auch gesgat)
Jetz weiß ich natürlich nicht was stimmt und was nicht...
Was meint ihr zu diesem Netzteil aus china für grade mal 50€?
Könnte es der fehler sein? ich habe so gut wie alles andere versucht aber es hilfts nichts.
Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Heretic (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Reichen tut es ja für dein System , teoretisch. Das teil kann aber schon irgendwo angeschmort sein , so das der ehh schon total niedrige wirkungsgrad noch niedriger ist. 

Außerdem ist es nicht nur wichtig , dass das NT das Theoretisch schaft. es muss unter volllast auch stabil laufen. Das ist nochmal was ganz anderes.

übrings der FX 4100 hat KEINE 4 CPU´s sonder afaik ohne nachzugucken 2 Module mit 2 solchen Einheiten. Oder in Intels Sprache 4 Kerne.

Aber warum machst du dafür ne neues Thema auf. Diskutier das ruhig in deinem Anderen aus , da weis jeder wovon gesprochen wird. Und dir wurde doch da schon ausreichend geholfen ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Verkäufer reden ihre Ware immer schön, das wäre auch sehr schlimm wenn sie ehrlich wären.
Vermutlich meint er mit "Das Netzteil reicht für Ihr System aus" die Wattzahl.

Die Wattzahl reicht problemlos. Aber die Qualität des CP ist im Boden.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Juni 2012)

Wtf, das ding hat höchstens 350W, ich meine es hat eine passive PFC !!!! Und stinken tut es auch, 

Die Wattzahl reicht NICHT !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Beim Netzteil würde Ich mir schon bekannte Hersteller wie z.b. be quiet oder Enermax usw.. kaufen.
Von den Billigen NT finger weg.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Danke für die schnellen antworten  
Stimmt ich hätte es wohl doch in meinem alten thema schreiben sollen wobei es hier ja um die wirlkiche qualität des NT´s geht.
Ich wollte mir eine bestätigung holen das es wirklich das NT ist denn ich bin schon sehr am verzweifeln =(
 Der verkäufer meinte (als ich ihm mein system sagte) da kommen grade mal 400W zustande und in diesem BEREICH SOLLTE ES LIEGEN.
Also weiß wohl auch er das es keine 750W leistet.
Das mit 4 cpus war ein versehen wurde von einem tool das mir meine 4 "cpus"  anzeigte obwohl es ja kerne sind, verwirrt. Danke dafür 
Das problem würde eher darin liegen das mein derzeitiges NT diese, von mir aus, 750W nicht aufrecht halten kann und dann kommt es zu den fps einbrüchen da es "schlapp" macht.
Oder was würdet ihr sagen?
Heretic denkt wohl auch, dass das NT die spannung nicht aufrecht halten kann also irgendwas muss ja dran sein...?


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Meist haben die billigen Netzteile einen sehr geringen Wirkungsgrad. Das bedeutet dass das Netzteil im Worst Case zwar 750W aus der Steckdose zieht, aufgrund des geringen Wirkungsgrads eventuell aber schon 300-350W alleine in Form von Wärme abgibt.

Das bedeutet dass dein Netzteil eventuell noch 400W für dein Gesamtsystem zur Verfügung stellt und demzufolge eben immer auf hoher Auslastung läuft. Die hohe Abwärme gekoppelt mit hoher Last und den mutmaßlich billigen Komponenten kann dann durchaus schonmal zu Leistungseinbrüchen oder gar zum Totalausfall mit SuperGAU reichen.

Also raus mit dem Billigschrott und hol dir was vernünftiges alà be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W

Edit: Als günstige Alternative wäre auch dieses Gerät hier zu nennen.


----------



## Heretic (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Wenn dein System über 400 Watt vom Netzteil verlangt würde ich mir große sogen machen.

Dein System wird unter vollast vilt 300 Watt ziehen. Wenn den überhaupt.

Du kannst das ganze ja mal selber im Kopf grob überschlagen.

Der CPU gibt 95W an  (gerunden 100W)
Die Graka kommt mit unter 200W klar (schwankung je nach Hersteller)

das sind zusammen 300W . Jetzt kommt der Ganze rest oben drauf , was vilt so 30- max 50 W darstellt.

Das sind gerade mal 350W und das wenn dein PC volle möhre ausgelastet wird und sich ein abrackert.

Daher kannste von dem Wert locker 75% nehmen. Da kommste wieder an die 300W ran.

Bei dem 480W NT mit der Hohen effizienz haste also richtig viel Platz.

Anders Herum berweist das nur das dein jetzigen NT endweder schrott oder Kaput ist.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Lt Label reicht die Leistung, nur wird es die nie und nimmer haben. Das Netzteil ist was für die Tonne es gibt quasi nix schlechteres für Geld zu kaufen. Ich würde auf einen Umtausch bestehen

Dein System liegt ungefähr bei ca 320W im Worst Case, aber im Normalbetrib dürften es kaum mehr wie 250 - 280W sein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Verkauft der Händler auch Marken Netzteile TE.
Wie Dr. geschrieben hat,auf Umtausch bestehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir vor ein paar wochen ein NT namens CP 750W CombatPower bestellt und ich bin mehr als unzufrieden damit. ich habe in jedem spiel und auf jeder grafikstufe (egal wie schlecht) sehr starke fps einbrüche obwohl nichts im spiel passiert ich stehe einfach nur da (auch im hintergrund passiert nichts). Meine graka und andere hardware ist sehr gut und ich kann auch bf3 locker spielen wenn diese einbrüche nicht wären.
> SO nach 2 wochen suche war der fehler ganz klar das Netzteil (wir gehen jetz mal vom NT aus nicht von treibern oder so)
> dann habe ich bereits hier im forum hilfe gesucht und die sagten auch das NT sei schrott.
> Aber das problem ist das ich gerade vorhin den techniker (der mir das teil verkauft hat) angerufen habe und er sagte das NT reicht locker für mein system: amd fx 4100 3.6ghz (4 cpus), nvivia geforce gtx 560ti 1Gb, 1000GB festplatte 1 dvd laufwerk und es kommt noch eine SSD dazu (habe ich ihm auch gesgat)
> ...


 
Der "Techniker" hat absolut keine Ahnung.
Der weiß nicht mal was das überhaupt für ein Netzteil ist.
Frag ihn mal ob das Netzteil DC-DC oder gruppenreguliert ist. 
Und welche Leistungsbereiche die Pertinax Platine abdeckt die im Netzteil verbaut ist. 

Das Combat Powert liefert maximal 300 Watt. Dein System wird unter Last mehr ziehen.
Daher mein Tipp an dich.
Lass mal Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen. Wenn der Rechner ausgeht ist das Netzteil zu schwach.
Wenn es dir um die Ohren fliegt kannst du es gleich zum "Techniker" bringen.
Wenn der Rechner dabei kaputt geht kannst du ihn verklagen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Hay und danke für die ganzen antworten.
Also der händler hat mich gefragt welches NT mir von euch (von dem Forum...) empfohlen wurde.  (warum mich das ein Techniker fragt...Keine Ahnung)
Ich sagte dann: ehm... irgend ein marken netzteil von be quiet ...ich glaube es war etwas mit "E9" und 480W.
Und er sagte dann ok wir werden eines bestellen und am montag wird es kommen da kannst du es dir ausborgen und schauen ob das problem damit gelöst wird.

Also sehr nett das er es mir ausborgt aber welches NT jetz genau kommt weiß ich nicht er sagte ein teureres mit mehr leistung..... bin ich mal gespannt.

Aber jetz mal so ganz nebenbei: an der grafikkarte oder dem system könnte es nicht liegen oder? also ich kann gradenoch bf3 auf mittel zocken in 1920p. da habe ich mit dem fps limitierer 35fps eingestellt und die habe ich auch aber eher so 34-35-34-35-34-35....bam 10-12-19-20-35-34-33-32-34-31.....bam  10-12-15-19-25-35-34-35-34-35..... also so läuft es auf mittel aber einige können ANGEBLICH auf youtube in ultra und 1920p mit 40-50fps zocken nur halt haben die ein anderes NT. Die einbrüche kommen aber auch bei geringer grafik und 600x400p ...also was meint ihr? kann die grafikkarte zu schlecht sein?
Es ist eine Nvidia geforce gtx 560 ti 1GB GDDR5 memory, 256-bit memory interface, hdmi  von ZOTAC.

Danke für alle antworten


----------



## Heretic (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Um Thereshold mal zu Zitieren:



Threshold schrieb:


> Lass mal Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen. Wenn der Rechner ausgeht ist das Netzteil zu schwach.
> Wenn es dir um die Ohren fliegt kannst du es gleich zum "Techniker" bringen.
> Wenn der Rechner dabei kaputt geht kannst du ihn verklagen.



Dann sieht man sofort ob das NT was ist.

Ansonsten wirds das E9 schon richten.

Auch , wenn das E9 den fehler nicht behebt würde ich es behalten. Das China teil zieht dir ja schon so unnötig viel Strom aussa Dose..


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Du brauchst kein MS Tech mit 850 Watt du brauchst ein vernünftiges Netzteil das auch das leistet was auf dem Aufkleber steht und das BeQuiet macht genau das.


Ich sagte doch. Lass mal Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen. Damit wird das Netzteil maximal belastet und wenn es da aussteigt oder laut wird oder heiß wird oder platzt weißt du dass es am Netzteil liegt.
Wenn es kaputt gehen sollte kann es dir egal sein. Dann hast du so oder so einen Grund zum Tauschen.
FurMark - Download - CHIP Online
Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Also meine "Antwort" wird irgend wie nicht gepostet... ich glaube sie hat einer über privat nachricht erhalten  der jenige der mir eben eine geschickt hat dem bin ich auch noch sehr dankbar nur weiß ich nicht wie ich ihm antworten kann, danke jedenfals 

Also noch so nebenbei: glaubt ihr es liegt an meinem system das ich nicht gut spielen kann?
Ich kann bf3 auf mittel in 1920p grade noch spielen mit 34-35 fps jedoch mit starken fps einbrüchen...
Aber die einbrüche kommen auch auf der einstellung low und 600x400p...
Ich habe eine nvidia gtx 560 ti 1GB GDDR5 Memory, 256- bit Memory interface und hdmi von ZOTAC
Was meint ihr ?Andere auf Youtube haben das selbe system nur hald ein anderes NT und können bf3 auf Ultra zocken nur ob man dem glauben schenken mag?...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Da war ich und du kannst die PN einfach beantworten in dem du auf den "Antwort" Button klickst. Dann hineinschreiben und dann abschicken.

Ist das dein erstes Forum das du besuchst?

Mit der GTX 560 Ti auf Ultra Spielen ist eine Grenze. Meistens geht das. Aber hin und wieder musst du dann mal kleiner Ruckler in Kauf nehmen.
Ich würde auf High stellen. Dann läuft es flüssig.


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Die 560ti packt Battlefield auf hohen Einstellungen locker. Wenn ich es mit meiner 570 mit nem Mix aus Hoch bis Ultra und 60 FPS spielen kann bist du da mit deiner 560ti (~5% weniger Leistung) nicht weit drunter.


Edit: Und Wahnsinn, mein Rat mit dem bequiet Straight Power 480W wurde gesehen? Ich bin beeindruckt... von mir


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Das mit furmark und prime95 mache ich lieber nicht denn was ist wenn es wirklich explodiert und meine andere hardware mit in den tod zieht? das wäre nicht gut....
Danke aber für den tipp


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Mit Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig kannst du ermitteln ob das System stabil von der Leistungsversorgung her arbeitet.
Du kannst es dann mit dem BeQuiet ausprobieren.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ok also an der graka liegt dann doch nicht, danke 
Threshold ah ok danke 
Ja es ist mein erstes Forum  ich war auch sehr überrascht wie schnell da antworten kommen ich dachte da muss man schon ne woche warten 
Danke an alle (kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen aber es ist erst gemeint ihr habt mir schon sehr viel geholfen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ich schick dir noch mal eine PN. Vielleicht klappt es dann mit dem Antworten.


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> Ok also an der graka liegt dann doch nicht, danke
> Threshold ah ok danke
> Ja es ist mein erstes Forum  ich war auch sehr überrascht wie schnell da antworten kommen ich dachte da muss man schon ne woche warten
> Danke an alle (kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen aber es ist erst gemeint ihr habt mir schon sehr viel geholfen


 
Eigentlich sitzen die Leute hier immer schon in den Startlöchern um möglichst als Erster einen neuen Thread zu beantworten


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ok ich werde wohl doch den test mit furmark und prime 95 machen denn ich halts nicht länger aus.
ich hoffe es schmiert ab (also stürzt ab)
Kann es denn wirklich explodieren? und wie lange soll ich das dann laufen lassen?
Wird meine hardware (cpu, graka...) eh nicht beschädigt wenn sie länger 100% ausgelastet sind? 
Habe for 2-3 wochen mal furmark gemacht aber nach 5 sekunden war die gpu temp auf 95°C und ahbe dann wieder abgebrochen da der test erst so angefangen hat


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Eigentlich sitzen die Leute hier immer schon in den Startlöchern um möglichst als Erster einen neuen Thread zu beantworten


 
Vor allem wenn es schon der dritte zum gleichen Thema vom gleichen User ist. 



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> ok ich werde wohl doch den test mit furmark und prime 95 machen denn ich halts nicht länger aus.
> ich hoffe es schmiert ab (also stürzt ab)
> Kann es denn wirklich explodieren? und wie lange soll ich das dann laufen lassen?
> Wird meine hardware (cpu, graka...) eh nicht beschädigt wenn sie länger 100% ausgelastet sind?
> Habe for 2-3 wochen mal furmark gemacht aber nach 5 sekunden war die gpu temp auf 95°C und ahbe dann wieder abgebrochen da der test erst so angefangen hat



Was hast du denn für eine Ti die schon nach ein paar Sekunden 95 Grad hat?
Ich glaube du hast dich da verguckt.

Normaler Weise schaltet das Netzteil ab. Allerdings hat das Combat Power nur bedingt Schutzschaltungen. Es kann also sein dass es kaputt geht oder dass sich der Rechner danach nicht mehr starten lässt.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

 na wenn das so ist kein wunder D  Aber um so besser ich will nämlich das problem so schnell wie möglich lösen 
Was denkst du? soll ich furmark laufen lassen obwohl die graka über 100°C heiß wird?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Wie ist eben sagte  denke ich dass du dich da verguckt hast.
Starte Furmark mal und schau genau auf das was da steht.
Lass es im Fenster laufen. Also 800x600 Pixel und lass daneben GPU Z laufen.
Du kannst bei dem Programm die Temperaturen und Auslastungen der Grafikkarte beobachten. Einfach die Registerkarte Sensoren aufrufen.
GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Naja die Karte wird wenn es ihr zu heiss wird ja gedrosselt. 95°C ist aber schon recht viel. Nenne doch mal den Rest der Hardware, wo besonders das Gehäuse und die Belüftung interessant ist


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> ok ich werde wohl doch den test mit furmark und prime 95 machen denn ich halts nicht länger aus.
> ich hoffe es schmiert ab (also stürzt ab)
> Kann es denn wirklich explodieren? und wie lange soll ich das dann laufen lassen?
> Wird meine hardware (cpu, graka...) eh nicht beschädigt wenn sie länger 100% ausgelastet sind?
> Habe for 2-3 wochen mal furmark gemacht aber nach 5 sekunden war die gpu temp auf 95°C und ahbe dann wieder abgebrochen da der test erst so angefangen hat


 
Ich denke mal explodieren so wie du dir das vorstellst wird es nicht. Sofern dein Netzteil einen Überlastungsschutz hat wird es sich einfach ausschalten, falls nicht... 

Nur durch 100%ige Auslastung kann deine Hardware nicht beschädigt werden. Klar, hohe Auslastung bedeutet auch hoher Verschleiß, bei 1-2 Stunden sollte das aber nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Sollte deine GPU Temperatur wirklich nach 5 Sekunden bei 95°C gewesen sein, was ich mir im Übrigen nicht vorstellen kann, so würde im Zweifelsfall einfach der Lüfter auf 100% drehen, quasi als Selbstschutz. Aber ich denke mal du wirst dich einfach verguckt haben, oder es war ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> wo besonders das Gehäuse und die Belüftung interessant ist


 
Lieber nicht nachfragen. Wer weiß was da kommt. 
Am Ende hat das Case gar keinen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lieber nicht nachfragen. Wer weiß was da kommt.
> Am Ende hat das Case gar keinen Gehäuselüfter.



Das vermute ich ja allerdings auch. Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich neugierig bin, auf das was folgt


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ok ich kenne mich grade überhaupt nicht aus Schreibe ich jetz in 2 verschiedenen themen???? immer wenn ich eine private nachricht erhalte öffnet sich so zu sagen ein neues thema? 
aber ist ja egal habe irgendwo gelsen das irgendwer geschrieben hat:
Was hast du denn für eine Ti die schon nach kurzem 95°C hat .
Oder so in der art.
Also ich ahbe keine ahnugn ich werde jetz noch mal kurz benchmark laufen lassen oder furmark (wo ist der unterschied)
und berichte dann was passiert.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ich habe dir eben was auf deine Pinnwand geschrieben.  Schau mal nach.
Und bei den PNs einfach bei dem Hinweis der kommt auf Abbrechen klicken. Dann kannst du oben rechts bei Benachrichtigungen nachschauen.

Welche Nvidia hast du denn und wie es es sonst bei dir aus. Welches Case hast du? Was hast du noch verbaut?
Vielleicht kannst du mal die Seitenwand öffnen und ein Foto machen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

WTF??!?! was ist ein gehäuse lüfter? also meine cpu hat einen meine graka und mein netzteil das wars... 

(jetz kapier ichs ich wechsel ständig die seiten des themas...xDD)


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Also. Noch mal ganz langsam.

Du hast auf der CPU einen Kühler drauf der einen Lüfter hat.
Hast du noch weitere Lüfter verbaut? Ist im Gehäuse ein Lüfter verbaut? Welches Gehäuse hast du genau?
Wo hast du den Rechner gekauft? Ist das ein Komplett Rechner? Hast du den bei dem Händler gekauft der jetzt das BeQuiet bestellen will?
Wie alt ist der Rechner?

Kannst du den Rechner noch zurück geben und dir einen besseren kaufen?


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Benchmarks sind Programme, die dir eine Einschätzung der Leistung deiner Komponenten geben, auch um festzustellen ob die eigene Leistung normal ist, da man sich untereinander vergleichen kann.


Furmark ist auch eine Art Benchmark, jedoch darauf ausgelegt das es deine Grafikkarte total auseinandernimmt.

Wenn du auf eine private Nachricht schreibst geht die Antwort an den Absender zurück, das kann dann niemand ausser er lesen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Wenn du auf eine private Nachricht schreibst geht die Antwort an den Absender zurück, das kann dann niemand ausser er lesen.


 
Ich habe schon 2 geschrieben und noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Das Sind die Lüfter die meist ab Werk verbaut sind, meist in der Front einsaugend und an der Rückwand ausblasend. Du könntest auch ein Bild vom Gehäuse einstellen und hier im Forum hochladen


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Leute, er hat noch nichtmal die PN Funktion entdeckt. Jetzt soll er auch noch Bilder hochladen? Eins nach dem Anderen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Sind die Lüfter die meist ab Werk verbaut sind, meist in der Front einsaugend und an der Rückwand ausblasend. Du könntest auch ein Bild vom Gehäuse einstellen und hier im Forum hochladen


 
Er hat Probleme mit PNs und du sagst was von Bild hochladen. 

Du kannst auf den Namen des Users klicken und dann öffnet sich darunter eine Hinweistafel.
Da kannst du dann auf das Profil gehen und eine Profil Nachricht schreiben.
Das gleiche habe ich eben auch bei dir gemacht.
Wenn du also genau wissen willst wie was geht frag einfach jemanden indem du auf sein Profil gehst und dort das hinschreibst was du schreiben willst.
Z.B. wie man Bilder im Forum hoch lädt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Also es ist nur ein lüfter auf der cpu der auf den prozessor bläst und auf die graka (früher war eine ati ohne lüfter drinn) 
doch meine neue gtx 560 ti hat einen eigenen lüfter 
Und das NT (so weit ich gesehen habe) hat auch einen lüfter drinnen, kann das sein? habe da jetz nciht so genau geguckt.
Den namen meines gehäuses weiß ich nicht mehr aber hier mal der link zu der seite wo ich ihn gekauft habe
Bitte keine schlechten kommentare wie beschissen der pc ist... es war eben ein billiger fail kauf und zurückgeben möchte ich ihn auch nicht unbedingt jetz wo ich schon 230€ für die graka ausgegeben habe...

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...3&XTCsid=4nub4hs1j799c88uh8sbib3q90&pl=st_top

ICH WEIß DER PC IST SCHROTT!!!


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Der Shop ist nicht gerade einladend. 

Natürlich ist der PC nicht so gut aber keine Sorge. Das kriegen wir schon hin dass du entspannt spielen kannst.

Du hast also keine Lüfter im Case?
Kannst du bei dem Shop dein Gehäuse verlinken?
Ich denke dass du da bestimmt Lüfter nachrüsten kannst. Vorne und hinten sollte reichen.
Jetzt staut sich die Wärme im Case und daher klappt das nicht so gut. Hast du erst mal Gehäuselüfter verbaut sieht das schon besser aus.


----------



## Combi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

FINGER WEG VON COMBAT POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich hatte eins,mit 750watt.
das ding hat mir und dem händler meines vertrauens,3 asus p6t deluxe v2 zerschossen.jeweils 295 euro..
beim dritten board,beim händler,steckte der das nt-testgerät an..bumm! ein knall,rauch...nt angebrannt..
nie wieder billigteile,besonders nicht combat power.....
nimm be quiet,corsair,oder ein ähnliches nt zu dem dir hier geraten wird..aber nicht diesen müll...


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> ICH WEIß DER PC IST SCHROTT!!!


 
Immer mit der Ruhe, ich hab schon schlimmeres gesehen. Leider gibt es jetzt keine Bilder vom Inneren des Gehäuses, aber was wir gerne wissen würde ist ob nicht nur deine Komponenten(CPU,Grafikkarte,Netzteil) einen eingebauten Lüfter haben, sondern ob auch dein Gehäuse selber mit einem oder mehreren Lüfter mit "neuer" Luft versorgt wird.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ehm wie meinst du das gehäuse verlinken? also ich habe den pc in dem shop so gekauft auser das ich die graka gegen eine ati radeon hd 5450 512mb vram getauscht habe (die ich dann 1 monat lange nicht verwendet habe, also nie, da ich sie falsch installiert habe und die onboard verwendet habe...
Also ich kann ein bild von meinem pc innen machen und euch zeigen wieviel platz ist und wies so zu geht in dem saustall...


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

nein mein gehäuse hat keinen lüfter ab hier sind schlizze für die einsaugung und hinten noch schlizze für den.....ehm ...ja wo halt wieder alles raus bläst... ich mach mal eben fots leider nur schlechte qualy habe aber zurzeit nichts anderes zum fotografieren hier... mal gucken ob wo ne kamera ist... moment


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Es geht nur darum dass wir wissen welches Gehäuse genau du hast.
Wenn wir das wissen können wir dir sagen was du an Lüftern einbauen kannst damit es kühler wird.

Du kannst auch Fotos machen. Wenn du mit der Upload Funktion hier nicht klar kommst kannst du einen Bilderhoster nehmen und den Link hier reinkopieren.
Bilder hochladen - abload.de


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ok moment besorge mir kurz ne kamera


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ich denke das wird irgendein OEM Gehäuse von keinem bestimmten Hersteller sein. Ich schätze dazu gibts dann auch keine Bilder im Netz.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Lass dir Zeit.
Hier warten viele User geduldig darauf dir helfen zu können.

Wie sieht es mit den Nachrichten aus.
Hast du rechts oben beim Kontrollzentrum schon mal auf die Benachrichtigungen geklickt?
Das ist ganz oben in der blauen Leiste von PCGH drin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ja gibs mir, ich will was sehen. Das Gehäuse könnte so ein LC Power Klon sein oder einem ähnlichem NoName Anbieter im Bereich bis 30 Taler


----------



## KastenBier (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Rasurbo POWER-X XFX Xtreme Pro Gamer 1337


----------



## Der-Bert (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Hi 

Helfer gibts hier wie sand am Meer . Ich denk mal das in dem Gehäuse nur ein front und heck Lüfter verbaut werden können. Ist bei den meisten OEM´s so.

Denke mal nen nen anderes NT und Gehäuse und es klapt mit den FPS.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ok die bilder sind am hochladen auf der seite die ihr mir verlinkt habt.
Dauert leider etwas länger da mein internet nicht grade gut ist aber ja...
So ich hoffe ihr könnt an den bilder erkennen was ihr braucht.
ich denke mal es geht darum ob ich platz für nen gehäuse lüfter habe jedoch weiß ich einfach nicht woher ich den namen des gehäuses bekomme


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu diesem Netzteil aus china für grade mal 50€?


 FÜNFZIG EURO?!

Bei Amazon gibts die gleiche Grütze für 37,90€.

Aber wenn du dir andere 750W Geräte angeschaut hättest, hättest du stutzig werden müssen. Denn die sind meist mehr als doppelt so teuer.
Hier könnte man jetzt aber nicht auf den Gedanken kommen ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben denn alle Geräte der 750W Klasse kosten das gleiche. Sprich man bekommt nur X-Watt für Y-Euro mit Effizienz Z.
Wenn jetzt irgendein Gerät preislich nach unten ausreißt, so kann es nicht sein, dass du auch wirklich das erhälst, was drauf steht, da die benötigten Komponenten für alle Hersteller das gleiche kosten. Wenn dann die Kabelage deutlich schlechter ist, als 'Marktüblich' gibt das dem Gerät den Rest.

Kurzum: du hast dir 'nen ineffizientes Billig Teil andrehen lassen, dass vom Aufdruck gerad mal die hälfte schafft - wenn du Glück hast.

Sprich: tausch das Gerät um, bei dem Händler und bestell dir ein gescheites Gerät (z.B. Purepower L8 oder so).


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Danke Stefan Payne für deine antwort.
Das ich einen scheiß kauf gemacht habe weiß mitlerweile das ganze forum


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Oh mann. Stefan hat den Thread entdeckt. Jetzt wird es hässlich. 
Für das Combat Power zumindest.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Bild: img_00400scy0.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_0043a7esp.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_0045kvfqa.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_00460yffw.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_00479nfbc.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_0048qedhb.jpg - abload.de

Die bilder


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

WTF die sind groß und hässlich geworden!!


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Oh mann ist das ein Gülle Case. Verzeihung aber schön reden kann ich das Case nicht. 

Du kannst hinten auf jeden Fall einen Lüfter einbauen. Mit Glück passt sogar ein 120mm.
Das musst du mal ausmessen.
Vorne sollte auch einer passen. Ebenfalls mal ausmessen.
Und bau mal die Verkleidung vorne ab. Da musst du schauen ob die verschraubt ist oder nur durch Clipse gehalten wird.
Vorsichtig sein. Nicht dass du was abbrichst.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Kaum zu fassen wir haben 32°C ausentemperatur....
Und ich sitzt hier 
Was man nicht alles für seinen Pc macht


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Welche verkleidung?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

meinst du die vordere abdeckung? die schwarze?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ich wüsste jetz nichtt was mir das bringt wenn ich die verkleidung vorne abneheme 
Jedenfalls denkt ihr meine fps einbrüche werden durch einen gehäuse lüfter gelöst? 
ich weiß nicht was das bringen soll 
Aber tausend dank das ihr mir so schritt für schritt erklärt was zu machen ist das ich endlich schön computer spielen kann


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Es geht darum welchen Lüfter du vorne einbauen kannst und dazu musst du vorne die Verkleidung abziehen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ok soll ich dann ein foto davon machen und euch maße geben?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Wenn du Gehäuselüfter hast sorgen die dafür dass kühle Luft ins Case kommt und die warme Luft hinausbefördert wird. Das senkst die Case Temperatur und CPU und Grafikkarte können besser arbeiten.

Das musst du mal ausmessen.
Wie ist der Lochabstand Diagonal?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Puhh das geht nicht ab die ist mit 6 so 4 spaltigen clipsern befestigt die einrasten wen mann sie zusammendrückt und dann reinschiebt jedoch gehehn die nicht auf zumindest nicht mit einer zange.
Eines ist schon fast kaputt weil ich so rum werke


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Die gehen schon ab. Du musst unten anfangen und die Clipse dann eindrücken sodass sich die Abdeckung löst.
Abbauen musst du sie so oder so sonst kannst du keinen Lüfter verbauen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

also diagonal sind es gut 16cm.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Das passt ein 120mm Lüfter hinein.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ok danke


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Du kannst jetzt auch Furmark laufen lassen. Da du das Seitenteil ab hast gibt es keinen Wärmestau mehr im Case.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ok ich mach mal berichte dir dann


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Achte mal darauf ob das Netzteil lauter wird und ob es hinten am Netzteil wärmer wird -- also die Luft dir herauskommt.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ok habe es jetz auf 640x400p laufen lassen und nach 1 minute war es fertig. max Temp. 91°C

EDIT: jetz bei 4 x MSAA wurde die gpu 95°C heiß 
das netzteil wurde aber nciht lauter und wärmer kam es mir auch nicht vor.
Ist das jetz gut?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Das ist immer noch sehr hoch.
Wie ist das Netzteil gewesen? Wurde es lauter oder wärmer?
Hast du schon Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig gemacht?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Habe meinen letzten post bearbeitete --->

Nein prime prime95ich noch nicht versucht


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

aber ich habe keine fps drops bei dem test gehabt? es war ständig 56fps


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

56fps sind für eine GTX 560 Ti normal.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

gut aber warum brechen dann meine fps im spiel ein aber bei so einem häftigen programm nicht?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Dann spiel doch noch mal.
Was spielst du denn bzw. wo brechen die ein?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

habe jetz prime95 und furmark laufen lassen beim ersten mal stand nach 5 sek:  furmark funktioniert nicht mehr und muss beendet werden.
Oder so in der art.
und bei zweiten mal habe ich nach 32 sekunden abgebrochen  da die gpu schon wieder 95°C hatte und ich nicht will das sie kaputt geht

Lauter ist nichts geworden...


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ich spiele zurzeit Battlefield 3 falls du das kennst und einbrechen tun meine fps in jedem spiel bei jeder grafikeinstellung an jedem ort sogar bei cod 2 und cod 4 (nur nicht so heftig)


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ich verstehe nicht wieso die GPU so heiß wird.
Welche Karte hast du genau? Kannst du anhand des Modells mal bei Geizhals.at/de nachschauen welche das ist?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-50301-10M) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Oh mein gott! die sieht im internet komplett anders aus! bei mir ist sie nur schwarz und der lüfter ist auf der seite nicht oben bzw. unten drauf!! (auf den bildern zu sehen)


EDIT:

Allerding ist mein speicher takt auch nicht 1000mhz sondern 2000mhz!


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oh mann. Stefan hat den Thread entdeckt. Jetzt wird es hässlich.
> Für das Combat Power zumindest.


Och, ich wollt mal nicht übertreiben, gleich am Anfang 



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> Bild: img_00400scy0.jpg - abload.de
> Bild: img_0043a7esp.jpg - abload.de
> Bild: img_0045kvfqa.jpg - abload.de
> Bild: img_00460yffw.jpg - abload.de
> ...


 
Nettes 5€ Case...




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die GPU so heiß wird.
> Welche Karte hast du genau? Kannst du anhand des Modells mal bei Geizhals.at/de nachschauen welche das ist?


 Ich schon...

Bei so einem ollen Case, das für 500 Jahre alte Rechner gebaut wurd und eine Sauna eine bessere Belüftung hat, ist es kaum ein Wunder, dass die GPU relativ warm wird. Denn wenns im Case 50°C kühl ist, kann die GPU nicht darunter bleiben...

Weil ich kann weder vorn noch hinten einen Gehäuselüfter erkennen...


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

-.-"   ich weiß!


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ich habe es ja offen!


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Kannst du die Grafikkarte mal ausbauen und ein Foto davon machen?
Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen. Selbst das Referenzdesign wird nicht mal ansatzweise so heiß.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich schon...
> 
> Bei so einem ollen Case, das für 500 Jahre alte Rechner gebaut wurd und eine Sauna eine bessere Belüftung hat, ist es kaum ein Wunder, dass die GPU relativ warm wird. Denn wenns im Case 50°C kühl ist, kann die GPU nicht darunter bleiben...
> 
> Weil ich kann weder vorn noch hinten einen Gehäuselüfter erkennen...



Schon klar. Aber es ist jetzt offen und trotzdem wird die GPU immer noch so heiß. Das kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Jetz im ernst?
Wenn ich die graka jetz ausbaue und ein foto davon machen sieht man genau nüsse denn da ist eine schwarze abdeckung drauf


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Schwarze Abdeckung?
Welche GTX 560 Ti hast du denn nun?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

die die ich dir verlinkt habe jedoch sieht die bei mir extrem anders aus. soll ich mal ein foto der verpackung machen?

EDIT:

Auch wenn ich den namen bei google bilder eingebe (der der auf dem preisschild und der verpackung steht ) kommen komplett andere


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Du meinst die Verkleidung des Case?
Ich dachte du meinst die Grafikkarte.

Die Verkleidung musst du abmachen. Sonst kannst du vorne keinen Lüfter einbauen.
Hinten kannst du einen Lüfter problemlos einbauen. Das bringt schon eine Menge.
Hast du einen Ventilator?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

nein! nicht das case
ich meine die grafikkarte um die geht es doch oder? 
Es geht um die temperatur meiner graka im furmark?!???
Oder habe ich mich da geirrt?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ich finde dass die Temperatur zu hoch ist. Jetzt ist das Seitenteil weg. Die Wärme staut sich nicht mehr im Case wenn CPU und GPU laufen. Ergo darf sie nicht mehr so heiß werden. vor allem nicht so schnell.
Innerhalb von Sekunden auf 95° bedeutet für mich dass da was nicht i.O. ist.
Daher sollst du die Grafikkarte mal ausbauen und genau betrachten.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

hier ein bild davon wie es aussieht wenn ich bf3 spiele:

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung


EDIT:

So sieht die graka aus:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nuernberg/pc-zubehoer-software/grafikkarten/u3294047

jedoch ist das in dem Bild NICHT MEINE!!! ich habe eine gtx 560ti nur finde ich kein bild dazu


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Was für Details sind das?

Es kann sein dass die Grafikkarte eine defekte Lüftersteuerung hat und deswegen zu heiß wird. Wird die Karte zu heiß taktet sie sich automatisch herunter und das sind dann deine FSP Einbrüche.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

also der lüfter läuft ziemlich gut wenn ich ihn auf 40% einstelle leuft er leise (ohne komische geräusche ) und wenn ich auf 70% mache (schneller kann er sich nicht drehen keine ahnung warum ) wird er schön laut und kühlt auch besser.
Die hohen temperature ahbe ich auch NUR im furmark.
 Also wenn ich battlefield 3 in full HD und auf "Ultra" spiele sind es grade mal 75°C


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Is das die graka?

Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-50307-10M) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ich wollte gerade fragen ob die Grafikkarte einen Radiallüfter hat.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ja aber meine hat 2000mhz speicher takt

EDIT:
was ist ein radiallüfter?


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

der standardlüfter bei grafikkarten. Custom designs verwenden axiallüfter.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Die Karte die du verlinkt hattest. die Zotac. Das ist ein Radiallüfter.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ist das jetz schlecht oder gut?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Nein schlecht nicht.
Der Radiallüfter befördert die warme Luft des Karte nach draußen was gut ist.
Aber wenn es im Case warm ist, ist auch die GPU warm.

Leg den Rechner mal auf die Seite dass du den Lüfter der Grafikkarte sehen kannst und dann startest du nochmal und lässt Furmark laufen. Achte dabei auf den Lüfter.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

oky werde ich machen


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

also der lüfter läuft sehr schön und flüssig ohne irgendwelchen komischen geräuschen...
im furmark ist die temp wieder auf 95°C gestiegen
aber der lüfter der graka bläst die heiße luft auch schön durch...


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

vielleicht sitzt der kühler nicht richtig.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

ich habe grade so die rechnung der graka gelesen (weil sie neben mir liegt) und da steht Speichertakt: 4000MHz  Aber laut afterburner habe ich nur 2000MHz


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Das ist normal. meine hat auch laut verpackung 6000, im afterburner aber nur 3000 ^^. Das ist völlig egal.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

oky dachte die habe mich übern tisch gezogen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Nein. Das ist normal. Du hast Double Data Rate. Also doppelte Rate. Daher sind deine 4000 real nur 2000. Es ist schon alles i.O.

Die 95° finde ich aber echt zuviel.
Kannst du dir Karte an einem anderen Rechner testen?


----------



## killer196 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



killer196 schrieb:


> vielleicht sitzt der kühler nicht richtig.


 
? möglich oder, die wärmeleitpaste ist hin.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

wohl ehern nicht da ich nur diesen und einen laptop habe...
hm... aber das komische ist das ich in den spielen nur 65-75°C habe und da steigt es eher langsam und nicht innerhalb von sekunden


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Threshold  du bist jetz Lötkolbengott 
nicht schlecht


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Schade. Aber vielleicht liegt es doch am Netzteil dass die Karte so warm wird. Schlechte Stromversorgung kann viele Symptome haben.
Warte mal das neue Netzteil ab und dann schaust du.
Bis dahin lass einfach das Seitenteil weg auch wenn es dadurch etwas lauter ist.

Oder du spart auf ein neues Case und baust um.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

FurMark 1.9.1 [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum

....scheint wohl eher normal zu sein?   EDIT: ok doch nicht normal... einer hat mit der gtx 560ti nur 63°C    o.O


Jetz mal ne andere frage hat zwar nichts mit dem thema zu tun aber wenn du willst kannst du sie ja beantworten 

Also: habe mal dein system durchgelsen und wollte fargen: was machst du mit dem gailen teil?  spielst du spiele? schneidest du Videos? arbeitest du mit irgendwelchen hardcore-programmen?  nur mal so aus neugier.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> FurMark 1.9.1 [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> ....scheint wohl eher normal zu sein?



Nicht bei deiner Karte. Du musst man nach Furmark Ergebnissen für die GTX 560 Ti schauen und ich habe da maximal 80° gesehen. Customer sind natürlich kühler.



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> Jetz mal ne andere frage hat zwar nichts mit dem thema zu tun aber wenn du willst kannst du sie ja beantworten
> 
> Also: habe mal dein system durchgelsen und wollte fargen: was machst du mit dem gailen teil?  spielst du spiele? schneidest du Videos? arbeitest du mit irgendwelchen hardcore-programmen?  nur mal so aus neugier.


 
Ich spiele auf 2560x1600 Pixel. Da brauchst du viel Grafik Power.
Dann schneide ich Videos. Das ist ein Hobby von mir. Dafür kann die CPU gar nicht schnell genug sein.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

krass
muss cool sein so nen pc zu haben 


Hmm...  ich will dieses NT jetz schon!!!  bis montag halte ich das nicht aus wenn ich nicht mal 100% weiß ob der fehler dann behoben ist.
Aber ich denke ich gehe jetz mal offline sonst bekomme ich hier noch einen Hitzeschlag 
Danke für die ganze information und hilfe und für die ratschläge und das du mir sogar erklärst wie ich die billigen plastik halterungen für das pc gehäuse runter bekomme. 
Bis Morgen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Versuch einfach mal die Verkleidung abzunehmen.
Lass dir dabei Zeit und mach das in Ruhe. 

Und wenn das alles nicht klappt holst du dir ein neues Case. 
Ich habe noch ein paar hier herumliegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*

Ich würde eher dazu raten, die Grafikkarte auszutauschen. Eventuell hat ja das Billig Netzteil die Grafikkarte mitgerissen...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?!?!?!?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich würde eher dazu raten, die Grafikkarte auszutauschen. Eventuell hat ja das Billig Netzteil die Grafikkarte mitgerissen...


 
Möglich aber eben testen.
Aber die 95° nach ein paar Sekunden Furmark können einfach nicht sein. so schnell wird eine 560 Ti nicht so heiß. Dann muss der Kühler oder Lüfter schon kaputt sein oder die Lüftersteuerung hat es erwischt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

oder die GPU wurde durch eine zu hohe Spannung beschädigt. Da kanns dann schon sein, dass sie zu warm wird...


----------



## milchstrasse7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ist die Temperatur der graka im furmark nicht eh egal? Klar es ist ausergewöhnlich hoch aber solange es nur im furmark ist...
kann es denn sein dass die graka kaputt ist wenn die taktfrequenz immer schön gleich bleibt? (auch bei den einbrüchen)
Ich werde mal schauen ob sich was ändert mit dem neuen NT (erst am Montag) und dann berichte ich hier 
Wie hoch darf denn die Spannung der gtx 560 ti maximal sein mit meinen einstellungen? 
800mhz core clock
2000mhz memory clock
ca. 1650mhz shader clock
mit 1.050V


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

An der Spannung würde ich gar nicht herumspielen. Dazu hast du garantiert zu wenig Erfahrung und würdest die Grafikkarte ehe schrotten als dass es hilft.
Die Grafikkarte taktet sich dynamisch hoch. Je nach Auslastung bis zum angegebenen maximal Takt.
Der beträgt bei dir eben 800MHz.
Eine Customer Karte hat so 900MHz Takt. Das wird deine bestimmt auch schaffen aber da sie ja mit den 800MHz schon so heiß wird würde ich nicht noch den Takt anheben.
Deswegen auch mein Rat die Karte mal an einem anderen Rechner zu testen.
Das Netzteil kann die Grafikkarte beschädigt haben. Aber das musst du halt austesten. Pauschal lässt sich das nicht beantworten.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

ich weiß es ist nicht klug die spannung anzuheben jedoch habe ich gelesen das bei einer spannung anhebung von 50mV nichts passieren kann. und die original spannung ist 1.000mV und wenn ich mit diesem wert versuche zu spielen ist es unmöglich denn es ruckelt dann durchgehend nicht nur fps einstürze sonder sehr niedrige fps grundsätzlich.
und wenn ich auf 1.050mV spiele läuft es sehr flüssig (bis auf die vielen einbrüche) jetz wollte ich wissen ob es schlecht war die spannung kurzfristig angehoben zu haben auf 1.062mV ? habe es nach ner zeit wieder runtergestellt. (bin immer in 10er schritten vorgegangen also 10mV)
Und mir kommt es vor als würden die einbrüche nicht so doll stark sein und die fps laufen sowiso viel besser.
Also was würde ca. die schmerzgrenze sein?
ich habe auch nicht vor die spannung noch mal zu erhöhen da ich in dem Gebiet ein totaler noob bin aber es wäre trozdem gut zu wissen und mann lernt ja auch dazu. Viellecht fragt mich mal ein bekannter über dieses Thema und dann wäre es halt schon gut etwas ahnung zu haben.
Was denkst du? habe ich meine graka geschrottet als ich auf 1.062mV gegangen bin?  Ich hatte aber das gefühl es liefe viel besser als mit 1.050mV und mit 1V ist es sowiso unspielbar.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ich habe keine Ahnung was die Schmerzgrenze ist. Das ist von Chip zu Chip unterschiedlich. Die nächsten 10mV können schon das Ende bedeuten.

Wenn du den Chip wegen zu hoher Spannung schrottest bekommst du das schon mit. Keine Sorge. 
Ich würde erst mal das neue Netzteil abwarten und dann schauen. Wichtig ist auch die Gehäusebelüftung. Denk daran dass du die Lüfter mitkaufst.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Lüfter weiß ich nicht ob ich ihn gleich mitkaufe aber ich denke erst mal nicht
Aber im Juli kauf ich ihn bestimmt. Mal sehen ich kann ja jetz einafch einen wentilator zum offenen gehäuse stellen oder? der hätte sogar mehr power und zum Testen genügt er doch oder?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Wäre schon gut wenn du Lüfter gleich mit kaufst.
Aber lass dir keinen billig Lüfter andrehen.

Du kannst die Seitenwand erst mal offen lassen. Das ist besser als nichts.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Bild: unbekannt1l68za.png - abload.de
Bild: unbekannt2sjkvz.png - abload.de
Bild: unbekannt3te8ix.png - abload.de
Bild: unbekannt47sjo9.png - abload.de
Bild: unbekannt5wekqs.png - abload.de
Bild: unbekannt6e5mz3.png - abload.de
Bild: unbenannt5bmog.png - abload.de

SO die ergebnisse von Cpu-Z


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Sehr schön.
Das neueste Bios ist die Version 17.9. Du hast 17.3 drauf.

Das neueste Bios habe ich hier.
Du entpackst es und packst alles auf einen Stick.
Dann startest du den Rechner und gehst in Bios. Dort suchst du Bios Flash auf und flasht dort das Bios.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Hade das gemacht was du sagtest aber da war nur : BIOS Flash (und noch ein wort)
Habe drauf gedrückt und es auf Enabled gestellt dann gespeichert und der pc hat sich neu gestartet. War das richtig?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Nein. Das mit dem Flashen dauert schon eine Weile.
Ich lade mir mal eben das Handbuch runter und lese mich da rein. Dann müsste ich wissen wie das genau geht.

Ist das ein µATX Board? Fällt mir jetzt erst auf.


Nachtrag:
Du musst auf M-Flash klicken. Das ist rechts wenn du die Bios Hauptseite anschaust.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ok aber irgend was habe ich ja jetzt verstellt? was war das?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Wo steht das welches Board das ist? Da steht: 760GM-P23(FX) (MS-7641)


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Geh mal ins Bios und drücke dann auf M-Flash.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ahh dachte ich mir schon danke dir


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

da kommt: device or Folder can´t find.
Wenn ich auf: Enter BIOS update klicke
Ich habe bei: load from: 
Kingston USB ausgewählt (mein stick)
Was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Wenn du den Button drückst solltest du zu einer Auswahl kommen wo du das Bios Flashen oder sichern kannst. Du willst es flashen als dort klicken und dann sollte der USB Stick ausgelesen werden.
Denk daran dass du die Dateien auf den USB Sticks packst und nicht den Ordner vom Zip Archiv. Die Dateien müssen im Grundverzeichnis des Sticks sein. Und der Stick muss FAT Formatiert sein.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Also wenn ich auf M-Flash drücke kommt 
Update Typ: (oder so): ich habe "BIOS Update" gedrückt
dann: Load from?  ich habe "Kingston USB" gewählt
Und dann noch anderes zeug das ich mir nicht gemerkt habe mir aber auch nicht wichtig vorkam und dann habe ich auf: ENTER BIOS-Update  gedrückt


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Hast du die 2MB Datei vom Zip Archiv auf den Stick kopiert?
Ist der Stick FAT formatiert?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Also ich habe das zeug runtergeladen und mit winrar auf den USB-stick entpackt. 
Und ihn aber vorher noch formatiert und da steht FAT32


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Nein. Du sollst nicht den Ordner auf dem Stick haben sondern nur die Dateien. Das Flash Tool kann mit Ordnern nichts anfangen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

geht auch nicht. ich habe jetz nur die 4 dateien auf dem stick


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Das ist aber komisch. Irgendwas scheint nicht zu klappen. Das richtige Bios ist es jedenfalls.

Gut. Dann mal anders. Pack die Zip Datei auf den Stick und versuche es nochmal.
Also Stick wieder löschen und nur die Zip Datei darauf packen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

also die bunten bücher da jetz?  D


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Genau. Die Zip Datei wie sie ist auf den Stick und nochmal machen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

das geht nicht. 
ich finde niergend wo einen "knopf" wo ich drücken muss, dass das ganze startet...
Ich kann immer nur lesen ob das auch so passt und wo er das back-dingsbummens (fals es halt nicht funktioniert hat das man es rückgängig machen kann) hinspeichern soll.
aber da steht niergends: Start Flash oder so. da steht nicht mal irgendwo "flash"


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Das Handbuch ist auch mager. Da steht nur dass man über die Funktion das Bios speichern und neu schreiben kann aber nicht wie das genau geht.
Ich weiß schon wieso ich keine MSI Boards nehme.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

hm... schade danke jedenfalls


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Warte doch mal ab.

Also. Was genau steht da wenn du M-Flash aufrufst?
Kannst du da mal ein Foto von machen und es hochladen?
Hast du die Protektion herausgenommen oder ist die aktiv?
Hast du den USB Stick als erstes Boot Medium genommen?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

ehmm... ich versteh nur bahnhof aber ich mache mal ein foto davon.

EDIT:

Ich habe vorhin statt Load from: "KINGSTON USB"  so eine "no name partition" (oder so) ausgewählt und dann hat sich mein pc aufgehangen -.-"


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Gut. Ich habe gelesen.

Also. Stell mal im Bios Wechselmedien als 1. Bootquelle ein. Also USB Sticks.
Dann packst du das Bios also nur die 2MB Datei auf den leeren USB Stick den du mit Fat formatiert ist.
Danach startest du das Bios und gehst in M-Flash. 
dort wählst du Bios Update aus. Den Protektion Zeugs abschalten.
Danach was Bios verlassen und den Rechner neu starten.
Jetzt sollte normaler Weise der USB Stick gebootet werden und das Bios Update sollte ausgeführt werden. Du wartest bis der Rechner erneut neu startet.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

So hier die Fotos vom BIOS


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

hm ich weiß nicht wie ich die bilder jetz poste sie sind im anhang drinnen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Benutz doch wieder abload.de


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

wo steht das mit den Wechselmedien?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

aber jetz: 
Bild: img_0093gbmqs.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_0092qzjoy.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Das board ist aber auch ein Mist und dann das blöde Handbuch wo nichts steht. 

Das sollte bei Power Managment Setup stehen.



milchstrasse7 schrieb:


> aber jetz:
> Bild: img_0093gbmqs.jpg - abload.de
> Bild: img_0092qzjoy.jpg - abload.de



Was kommt bei Disable wenn du darauf klickst?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ich dachte in M-Flash?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

ehm: ich glaube:

Boot type   und
Bios update


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Mach mal Bios update.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

ja hatte ich doch gemacht aber da passiert nichts dann steht einfach BIOS update statt disabled


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

eben und deshalb musst du im Power Managment den USB Stick ganz oben zum Booten hinstellen damit das Bios Update ausgeführt werden kann.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

oky werde ich machen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Wenn das nicht klappt kannst du dir das hier mal durchlesen.
MSIHQ: USB Flashing Tool v1.19R9 - BIOS/UEFI Flash leicht gemacht - Rund um BIOS, VBIOS und EFI - MSI Forum


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

ok in dem Power managment steht nichts von wegen USB oder Booten :......(((((
Ich halts nicht länger aus mit dem SCHEIß pc!!!


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Was zum Teufel ist das für ein Drecks Bios?  

Schau mal alle Bios Register durch. Irgendwo muss was mit Boot Reihenfolge stehen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ok danke für deine hilfe aber ich lass das ganze lieber bleiben.
Das mit dem link ist nett aber ich versteh kein wort was ich da machen soll -.-"
Ich warte ab bis das NT kommt und wenns dann auch nicht geht ist es halt ******* aber was soll man machen.
Ich müsste mir einen neuen PC kaufen um diese ********** probleme nicht zu haben.
Danke für deine verdammt gute hilfe


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ja wäre schön aber da ist alles in englisch und ich kann nicht so gut englisch


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ich glaube sowieso nicht dass ein Bios Update das Problem mit der Grafikkarte löst.
Wichtig ist aber dass du weißt was da im Bios so vorgeht.

Wenn du magst kannst du mal das Bios abfotografieren. Also eben was sich hinter den Bezeichnungen auf dem Hauptschirm des Bios verbirgt.
Dann kann ich dir auch sicher sagen wo du das mit dem Booten findest.

Aber das Board ist echt der letzte Dreck. Das hat nicht mal USB 3 oder Sata 3.
Dazu hast du eine schwache CPU.

Schade dass du den Rechner nicht umtauschen magst.
Ich weiß du müsstest etwas Geld draufzahlen aber mit einem i3 samt 1155 System hättest du bei gleicher Grafikkarte mehr Freude.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

danke aber ich glaube das bringt alles nichts.
Ich habe jetzt auch keine lust mehr das problem zu lösen.
Probleme mit computern oder ähnlichen wurden bei mir noch nie gelöst weil das problem einfach irgendwo steckt wo ich es nicht finde daher habe ich mir immer was neueres gekauft und wurde wohl bei jedem veräppelt.
Ich dachte echt das hier sei ein sehr guter pc doch das es so ein müllhaufen ist wusste ich nicht.
Als ich die neue Grafikkarte und das neue NT eingebaut habe war ich so froh, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen.
Ich war auch noch froh obwohl ich diese fps-einbrüche hatte die das ganze unspielbar machten. Da dachte ich es wäre leicht zu lösen und liegt nur an winzigen einstellungen aber das ich gleich so komplizierte sachen machen muss und neue hardware kaufen muss damit ich keine fps einbrüche mehr habe wusste ich bei weitem nicht.
Ich warte ein halbes jahr bis ich genug geld habe und frage dann hier nochmal nach was ein guter PC zurzeit ist.
Den kauf ich mir dann und kann ohne probleme spielen (hoffe ich)
Du hast doch keine probleme mit deinem Pc oder?
Wieviel hatt der insgesamt gekostet und würdest du ihn weiterempfehlen?
Danke nochmal! du hast mir sehr viel geholfen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ich bin davon überzeugt dass wir deinen Rechner schon soweit hinbekommen dass du in Ruhe spielen kannst. 

Da du jetzt sowieso warten musst auf das Netzteil würde ich an deiner Stelle mal weiter vorgehen.
Installiere Windows neu. Installiere nur die Treiber die du auch wirklich brauchst.

Wenn du magst kann ich mir deine Windows Installation mal anschauen. Das geht über Team Viewer.
TeamViewer - Download - CHIP Online

Ich selbst habe keine Probleme mit meinem Rechner. Alles funktioniert so wie es soll und die Leistung in den Games ist super. 
Weiter empfehlen würde ich den aber nicht da er sehr individuell ist. Ein normaler User wie du braucht so einen Rechner nicht.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ok also windows neu installieren klingt noch immer für mich heftig aber damit ich spielen kann mache ich es. das Problem ist nur das ich schon um die 150GB daten auf der festplatte habe und wenn ich die dann alle neu runterladen und installieren muss ist das auch doof.
Was genau macht dieser TeamViewer? Und was meinst du mit anschauen? muss ich dann meine daten ins netzt stellen? ich lade nur 40kb/s hoch...

Aber ich mach das alles etwas später jetz hängt mir der pc sonst wo raus.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Hast du nur eine Partition auf der Festplatte? Also nur eine Platte im Explorer?

Mit Team Viewer kann ich auf deinen Rechner zugreifen. Über das Internet.
Du musst gar nichts hochladen und kannst sozusagen zuschauen was ich mache. Du kannst natürlich jederzeit die Kontrolle wieder übernehmen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ok also ich habe nur 1 partition namens "C" da der pc schon aufgesetzt war als ich ihn gekauft habe. (wie mache ich eine zweite?)

Und da du mir sehr professionell vorkommst und ich denke ich kann dir vertrauen können wir gerne das mit dem TeamViewer machen. (und ich kann da wirklich zuschauen? also wie du deine maus bewegst du wo du drauf klickst?)


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Das ist schlecht dass du nur eine Partition hast. 2 sind Minimum bei HDD.
Also du solltest immer mindestens 2 Festplatten im Explorer haben damit du eben für den Fall einer Windows Neuinstallation die Daten auf der anderen Platte sichern kannst.
Ich nehme mal an dass dir das niemand gesagt hat oder?

Ja du kannst zuschauen was ich mache. Du kannst den Zeiger beobachten und siehst welche Fenster ich öffne und was ich darin mache und welche Ordner ich anschaue.
Einzig der Hintergrund wird schwarz um die Leistung beim Übertragen zu beschleunigen. Aber das ist nur solange der Team Viewer aktiv ist.

Du hast nicht zufällig eine andere Festplatte? Vielleicht noch eine alte die nicht eingebaut ist?


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

nein habe ich leider nicht aber kann ich nicht einfach 200-300Gb von der festplatte nehmen und sie "D" nennen ? so ist es auf meinem laptop auch


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Teamviewer ist installiert


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Das müssen wir dann mal schauen. Du kannst nachträglich noch die Festplatte teilen aber ich weiß nicht ob das auch bei der geht wo Windows drauf ist und da du nur eine hast und da logischer Weise Windows drauf ist weiß ich das nicht. Da musst du mal ausprobieren.
Dazu musst du über den Start Button auf die Systemsteuerung gehen und dort auf die Verwaltung. Es geht ein neues Fenster auf. dort klickst du auf Computerverwaltung dann dann links auf Datenträgerverwaltung.

Team Viewer hättest du nicht installieren müssen. Es reicht das Programm einfach zu starten. 

Du musst mir jetzt die Daten geben die links beim Team Viewer stehen.
*Aber mach das per Persönliche Mitteilung und nicht über den Thread.*


----------



## milchstrasse7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

 und dann? versuchen wir mal das mit dem teamviewer


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

Ja. Schick mir eine PN mit der ID Nummer und dem Kennwort Code. Dann schaue ich bei dir mal nach was wir wegen der Festplatte machen können.
Du kannst dabei zuschauen.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: CP 750W Laut verkäufer GUT!?*

OK, also falls hier jemand das selbe problem hat und durch google oder was auch immer auf dieses Thema gestoßen ist, hier mal die Lösung.
Also mein problem hatte im grunde nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun. Es war/ist ein auslesefehler von irgendwelchen sensoren, die behaupten meine CPU sei über 255°C heiß.
Und aus diesem grund hatte sich meine CPU alle paar sekunden runtergetaktet auf 1.7Ghz und genau das verursacht diese Einbrüche.
Das Netzteil ist trozdem schrott also ich habe schon ein neues von Be-quiet bestellt denn dieses NT was ich jetz habe ist einfach von der effektiv leistung her der letzte müll.
Es sollte 900W aus der Steckdose ziehen, saugt aber grade mal 500-550W und das bringt dann bei 70% effektiver Leistung hat nur 385W und wenn iuer System aber mehr leistung braucht dann bekommt es die halt nicht...
Wie gesagt bei mir war es zwar nicht der fehler denn mein system braucht grade mal die 350-400W und desshalb kam es auch damit aus.
Trozdem umtauschen!!!
Wer weiß wie lange meines noch gehalten hätte, denn es gibt komische geräusche von sich! 
Also danke nochmal an alle dir mir geholfen haben! Ganz besonderes Danke Schön an Threshold!


----------

